# Questions: Clonezapam & SSRIs



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Have two drug-related questions for you guys. I have been on a combination of Clonezapam and Lexapro for two weeks now:

Clonezapam: I have a question about tolerance. How quickly can tolerance happen? In two weeks I have gone from feeling completely calm and even drowsy on the drug, to feeling less and less of an effect. I am taking the drug irregularly to manage my anxiety - I average one 0.5MG tablet per day when I get anxious, but I have had several days where i took none and a couple bad days where I took two. In total I have taken about 14 tablets. To me the idea of tolerance this soon seems ridiculous to me, but I am concerned. Just knowing that I had something there that would take the edge off and make me feel alright was comfort enough to me. Now i'm getting anxious that within another week it won't work at all. What are your experience with tolerance?

Lexapro/SSRIs: While my doctor mentioned nothing to me about not drinking while on Lexapro, I noticed the booklet says not to drink alcohol while on it. This is going to be nearly impossible for me, being a University student. I've avoided drinking for the first couple weeks, but have a major social event tonight. Don't get me wrong: i'm not saying I have to drink. But i'm just kind of wondering what your experience is with drinking on SSRIs? Is it dangerous? Do you guys drink on SSRIs? Should I expect lower tolerance to alcohol or something?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I had a few glasses of wine once while taking 100mg of Zoloft. I didn't notice a difference. I wouldn't recommend drinking hard liquor though.


----------



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm also a student and it's funny that when you decide not to drink people start asking questions. "why are you not drinking, are you sick" etc.
But anyway, when i was on citalopram I could drink quite heavy if I wanted. I didn't drink much at that time, but if i had a party or something like that I could drink all night long with different results. Sometimes I felt great, sometimes I felt more sedated. But my hang overs were less the next day in comparison with no ssri. Now im on sertraline and clonazepam, and 1 or 2 times in 2 weeks I drink(2-10 beers). I haven't had any problems, but it is not a good idea if you are vulnerable to alcohol. And if you take quite a lot of drugs, you liver has to switch in overdrive to manage the alcohol and medications. So my advice is to take it easy and pick your moments (if you want to drink).


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

last time i got drunk whilst on ssris i paid for it in the morning, i was taking a whizz and passed out. U can drink just dont get shitfaced is my advice. If ur at uni and u go out and stay sober u realise 99% of the people there are comlete wankers. just take some acid or Lsd to cope with it.

*JOKE*


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

dancingwobbler said:


> . just take some acid or Lsd to cope with it.


exactly my advice

JOke


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

i dunno, i take 40 mg of prozac daily, and 3 mg of klonopin, also daily, you'd think one beer would knock me on my ass, but as long as i drink at least 6 hours after the klonopin i'm fine, i even can take my prozac after a full night of drinking when i go to sleep, but i've been known to have a high tolerance.... I really doubt its going to hurt you though, my friends on lexapro and she drinks. I think you'll be a-ok. As i was once told, if you read all the words on a freaking tylenol bottle you'd think alcohol was illegal. Dont stress about it


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

If you take acid with DPD you will probably get worse.

Clonazepam is great, but it's a benzodiazapine, so you build tolerance fast.
Best course is to take it as needed, not every day, but talk to your shrink about that.


----------

